# looking for Sulcata or Russians torts



## glendab63 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking for any unloved or wanted Sulcata or Russians in need of a good home with lots of room to roam and graze, I am not a breeder so the sex or size makes me no difference would just like to be a good forever home for unloved and needy torts.thanks and GOD Bless all those Tort lovers everywhere . will take best offer and love your torts for life


----------



## thompsontc (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey there, 

I have an African Spur Thigh Tortoise for sale. Tank, heat lamp, accessories, and food included. She is very sweet and it is heartbreaking to have to sell her. She is about 1 year old and very sweet. I am looking to sell her to someone who knows more about tortoises and has more time to devote to taking care of her. She is in no way mistreated or unloved but could definitely be given more time.

Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks.


----------



## glendab63 (Sep 12, 2008)

thompsontc said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have an African Spur Thigh Tortoise for sale. Tank, heat lamp, accessories, and food included. She is very sweet and it is heartbreaking to have to sell her. She is about 1 year old and very sweet. I am looking to sell her to someone who knows more about tortoises and has more time to devote to taking care of her. She is in no way mistreated or unloved but could definitely be given more time.
> 
> ...



tell me more about your little tort ,can toy send me pics of her .where are you located,what are you asking for her and would or could you ship her ,very intrested thanks


----------



## JAndersen21 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi I have 2 sulcata tortoise that need a new home with a big area to roam and graze. Where are you located? 




glendab63 said:


> I am looking for any unloved or wanted Sulcata or Russians in need of a good home with lots of room to roam and graze, I am not a breeder so the sex or size makes me no difference would just like to be a good forever home for unloved and needy torts.thanks and GOD Bless all those Tort lovers everywhere . will take best offer and love your torts for life


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Glendab63: Where are you located?

Yvonne


----------



## glendab63 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am in north east texas,and would be very intrested in see you torts and talking to you about them, room is not something I don't have I live and own 80 acre up here.and my sulcata pen is about a 1/3 acre in size . and my Sulcata is outside almost everyday of the year grazing and she is one of the biggest and pretties 3 year olds I've ever seen,which I may be alittle partial.I grow alot of the things they need like cattis,clover,chickoy ,timiothy grass and baha grass. and I even bale it up to line the room in the winter and for the trunout yard hot house so let know if you'r really just wanting to place them in a good forever home I'm not a breeder,I'm just looking to take in a couple of unloved torts that need a forever home and room to roam and be my BABY friends


----------



## turtles1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

I may have a sulcata too...check out my post in the adoption section.


----------



## glendab63 (Oct 2, 2008)

can you help direct me to your adoption section ,and tell me more about your tort and what you want for the tort,and send me a pic I would be intrested thanks Glenda


----------

